
Slot machine prints $43MM reward as result of integer underflow (2016) - artursapek
http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/01/us/slot-machine-winner-steak-dinner-trnd/index.html?sr=twCNN110216slot-machine-winner-steak-dinner-trnd0531AMVODtopPhoto&linkId=30596284
======
artursapek
Always cover your edge cases!

